# Do It Again 1-26-13



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Got in the water a little after sun up. We fished in close today and the weather and water was great. Could not have asked for better conditions. Decided to try one of our old trigger spots from last year to see if anyone still lived there. Seemed they were happy to see us as they were coming over the side two at a time. Fished until about noon. After the grill cooled and everyone was full we called it a day. Ended with 34 Triggers and one lonley B-liner. Great day to be on the Gulf. Can't wait to go again.
Depth: 90'
Bait: Bonita
Hooks: Sharp!!!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Might be time for me to hit one of my spot's. Glad you gottem


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job Joey. Get those triggers while you can. I plan on ruining them again this week if the weather cooperates


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It was fun.

Chris your avatar is killing me. That is too funny. I plan to hit em up again too, Hopefully this week.

I've got a freezer full of "Saltwater Porkchop's"!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice! I thought about doing the same sometime next week....what did the idiots in charge decide we are allowed this year?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Very Nice! I thought about doing the same sometime next week....what did the idiots in charge decide we are allowed this year?


That's a good question Capt. I was thinking it is 20(agg limit) per person. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Looked it up.... at least this is what they say this week...

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/triggerfish/


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/fishing_regulations/regulations_matrix/Site/Regulations_Matrix.html

It's all kinda like one big guessing game. You try to be right and you hope and ya think you are but you never really know until you get checked. Oh well,...we just do the best we can.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

As long as it is "pending" than you refer to the old regs. Might as well take advantage right now. I kept more than I normally would in Monday, Wednesday I was slightly more ethical. The way I figure it though, soon their numbers will be absurd after the limit change so....


----------



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey JLW, What are the Triggers hitting on? planning on getting out on Mon Am.. Whatcha think?? I'm hoping that front stays slow and gives me a day out there. Thanks man. 
Jim


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

flickerjim said:


> Hey JLW, What are the Triggers hitting on? planning on getting out on Mon Am.. Whatcha think?? I'm hoping that front stays slow and gives me a day out there. Thanks man.
> Jim


Jim we were using Bonita but they will eat squid also.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Great catch! With all these regs I'm always 2nd guessing myself!


----------



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey thanks man!.. Im looking at tues now.. Hope it stays nice out there.


----------

